# Unchecked Channels Still Show In Guide



## asimwen (11 mo ago)

Howdy folks, trying to figure this one out. I have owned a TiVo ever since they were manufactured by Magnavox and was a huge heavy bulky box. Nowadays I own a sleek and small EDGE. Love it love it EXCEPT.....unchecked channels don't disappear from the guide. Now, I am totally familiar with how to program my channels. It just won't work with my EDGE. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

asimwen said:


> Howdy folks, trying to figure this one out. I have owned a TiVo ever since they were manufactured by Magnavox and was a huge heavy bulky box. Nowadays I own a sleek and small EDGE. Love it love it EXCEPT.....unchecked channels don't disappear from the guide. Now, I am totally familiar with how to program my channels. It just won't work with my EDGE. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you all in advance!


It sounds like you already know this, but I'll just mention pressing the yellow "A" key while in the Guide to get to Guide Options. I'm not sure if the settings are the same in TE4 as they are in TE3, but see if there is a Channels selection to choose from Favorites, My Channels or All. My Channels should show all channels that you have selected. Otherwise, I'm not sure.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

The options in TE4 are All, Channel list, and Favorites. Selecting Channel list or Favorites should take care of the problem.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

It amazes me how often this question comes up…


----------

